# Hammer 49 Project Log



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys and gals. This is my first post of any of my painted models, so be kind. 
Im a big space marine fan, and have many different SM/CSM armies on the go. I also have some xenos armies as well which I will some pics of at a later date. I flick between armies often, and I find this helps keep me motivated.
Recently I have been concentrating on my favourite SM army blood angels and an Iron warriors army. Blood Angels were the first models I ever tried to paint when I first started, and they have been my favourite ever since.


Heres some progress pics.





































I have made further progress on the BA assault marines I just havent got any pics yet.

On the iron warriors Im pretty happy with them, but Im intending to paint up some random imperial fist parts (helmets shoulder pads etc) to add some more interest on the bases. 

Look foward to hearing your comments!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your depth of colour looks good; especially on the red.

The warning stripes on the Iron Warriors might look more even if you used masking tape guides.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work :victory:, will be following this. Also, just as a thought, although you don't have to do this, I suggest that you keep to the usual font that everybody uses and don't bother changing it. 

Of course, you don't have to. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
Heres some more of my work.

This is the first unit in my Ork army.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what I have been doing so far this weekend. I havent done as much painting as I would have liked as I have been putting together 30 grey hunters for my SW, and deathcompany for BA.
The Rhino is for a tactical squad that I have ready primed and ready to go.









The Rhino decals are shiny as I have gloss varnished them. Once I have put some highlights down and finished the metallics I will go over the whole model with purity seal.

The beginnings of my Baal predator. I had forgotten how difficult it can be to get a smooth red over a big area. I think I achieved it, but I can certainly see why people use airbrushes.









I have also base coated a terminator squad. Some of my favourite SM models.










I have nearly fininshed with my first assault squad just need to sort out the weapons and the chest eagle, and I think Im pretty much there. The red in this pic is slightly misleading as it looks more like the rhino in the first pic irl.










Look forward to hearing your comments.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. My only suggestion is that you might need to go over the clear part of the decal with paint to get it look even.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good. My only suggestion is that you might need to go over the clear part of the decal with paint to get it look even.


Thanks djinn24. I think I will need to paint the edges of the decal.


Currently working on another rhino, and have a razorback to construct as well. At this rate Im going to have more tanks than my IG army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The glue sticks out like a sore thumb, its the worst part about working with decals.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> The glue sticks out like a sore thumb, its the worst part about working with decals.


True. But in my case it looks a lot better than if I attempted freehand. I may be able get one or two symbols to look right, but I would never get consistency across the whole army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel you. I use decals as templates  Slap em on, paint over them and add details and shading to them!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've never used decals myself but I've seen a lot of people in different plogs on the net using and recommending two products called _MicroSol_ and _MicroSet_ to apply decals to their miniatures which apparently doesn't leave you with the clear area of the decal showing through.

Here's a tutorial for using the products (there are quite a few on google if one searches). Maybe that would be worth a try instead of having to paint over every decal after you've applied them (which seems to beat the point of using decals to begin with i.m.o)?

Maybe someone else has experience with the product and can give you their point of view on the matter.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The stuff you put down dissolves the glue which gets rid of the film. HorusReborn would be a good one on this topic, I know he has used them in the past.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will certainly look into that as it sounds like it could be very useful.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice Iron Warriors you have there, just wondering how you painted the trim as i'm doing some soon


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mortigar said:


> Nice Iron Warriors you have there, just wondering how you painted the trim as i'm doing some soon


Thanks Mortigar. 

I used 2 thin coats of dwarf bronze, which I think covers better than shining gold.
I then used a wash of badab black, and then two washes of devlan mudd, as I didnt want it looking to shiny/clean as there siege warriors after all.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im currently getting round to paint some plague marines for my iron warriors, or as some people would say iron warriors with bionics from a fluff point of view. 
Though Im not sure how to go about it. I have some plague marines models & normal CSM. I am wondering should I use normal marines painted in iron warriors colours but with a green shoulder pad. Or the other option of plague marine models painted in iron warriors colours, though slightly more expensive.

Any ideas would be most appreciated!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate, I know you've been given some advice on decals but I'll just tell you how I do them. I don't use any MicroSol or anything like that. 


Lay down two coats of gloss varnish in the required position.
Soak the transfer/decal in warm water for a few moments.
Place the transfer/decal, dab away any excess water and then IMMEDIATELY coat it with gloss varnish. 
Once dry, add another coat of gloss varnish or two. 
If you have any sticky up bits or creases, layer a few more coats of gloss on them. 
Coat the whole mini with purity seal as usual and Bob's your uncle.

Here's a pic as evidence that it does work:
View attachment 12155

The only other thing i would suggest is doing the decals as the very last item, after everything else is painted. This is because paint doesn't go over gloss varnish very well.

Hope that helps.

Rev


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Hey mate, I know you've been given some advice on decals but I'll just tell you how I do them. I don't use any MicroSol or anything like that.


That really does look top notch mate, i'd be interested in giving it a go.

Might be worth posting that up in the tutorials section as i'm sure other people might be interested


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice bit of advice Rev!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Testor's also makes a really nice product ~linky~.

First use the decal solvent solution, painting some of it where you are going to be applying the transfer. This solution softens the plastic the decal is set in and allows it to conform more easily to the contours of the model. After that is down apply the transfer as normal. After the decal is down, blot it dry, and apply a couple of coats of the setting solution. This may turn out kinda shiny, so in the end you can brush some Testor's matte finish, or just use a matte finished clear coat.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

As I have been abit lazy on the painting recently, I thought that over the long weekend I would see if I could get some much needed painting done.
This afternoon I have been painting some grey knights and space wolves, and getting a whole bundle of marines undercoated.
Heres my currently unpainted SW. Im going to change the colour scheme to be the same as the SW terminators as I think it looks better.


















I have also started to redo some old GK terminators, and have also undercoat draicho.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

some nice models and decent paint work here mate. thread subbed and some rep coming your way me thinks


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks demon bringer.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That's a lot of power armour.

My favourites so far have got to be the IW squad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> That's a lot of power armour.
> 
> My favourites so far have got to be the IW squad. Keep up the good work.


Thanks. I must admit I do like space marine armies, and have more than a couple.

I have been doing some more on my GK terminators, but still very w.i.p. These are the old terminator models that I had semi painted years ago. I think this may be causing me problems as I think the undercoat was abit heavy, but Im going to perservere.

After these are finished I have a couple of boxes of the new terminators, and 5 of the new GK in power armour, which Im hoping should be easier to work with.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work and a great log! You have you hands full with the multiple projects.

keep up the great work,
Doc


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

+1 to the SW Terminators Colour scheme for the servos as well, how do you manage to have so many projects and not fall in despair ?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I use to find it hard to know where to start! But now I just do what ever takes my fancy that day. I have lots of projects on at the same time, which is very similar to my work, so I have got use to it, if that makes sense!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have been working on my DA. Recently been experimenting with airbrush.

Heres some tanks and a few more to follow- 4 razorbacks/rhinos as not intending to glue them fully together! The vindicator dozer blades will be done in black with yellow hazard markings... hence the reason the undercoat is still showing through. Everything is still very much wip.. as the vindicators need a wash of badab black/nuln oil to darken them up a little.. the landraiders some golden sepia shading... and the BA are only up to the first basecoat stage!

Have also today received my tartaros Terminators to add to my deathwing army. 




























I have also been working on some BA to maybe includes as allies! Also happens to be how i first found dark angels and also blood angels, as they were combined in the first codex i ever got!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the idea of a bronze rather than gold Sanguinary Guard; are you aiming for rigorously polished and cleaned metals or ancient and venerable?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hammer, You have BA, CSM, DA, SW, Orks... You have more money to spend on 40k than I


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the idea of a bronze rather than gold Sanguinary Guard; are you aiming for rigorously polished and cleaned metals or ancient and venerable?


Hopefully it will be more the polished look. It wil be alittle brighter when finished. But I intend to tone it down with a sepia wash in the recesses.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> Hammer, You have BA, CSM, DA, SW, Orks... You have more money to spend on 40k than I


Lethiathan- Ive been collecting for quite a while and have a large range of armies, a few that arent shown in this log, also quite a few warhammer armies as well!

Reecntly been doing some character models.. but cant decide how to Mephistons cloak colour wise. Any one any ideas?


----------

